# 2010 MTV Movie Awards [Hosted by Aziz Ansari]



## illmatic (Jun 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiCDjMYCeBM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Nominee Categories




> Word of advice: Have your sunglasses ready when you tune-in to the "2010 MTV Movie Awards" on June 6, or risk being blinded by the massive amounts of gold going out to the winners. No, you won't be seeing bling ... just the ever so coveted Golden Popcorn. The awards air live from Los Angeles, California, and will feature A-list presenters, performers and the biggest names in the industry.
> 
> And who's going to be the ringmaster of this bright, star-studded happening? Comedy badass Aziz Ansari of "Human Giant" fame! You've seen him everywhere: opposite WTF-lady Amy Poehler on "Parks and Recreation"; offending and cursing up a storm on his Comedy Central special "Intimate Moments for a Sensual Evening"; "Scrubs"; "Reno 911!"; "Flight of the Conchords" and the upcoming "Get Him To The Greek," which co-stars past MTV VMA host, Russell Brand, and opens Movie Awards weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 6, 2010)

I might watch it for Aziz Ansari. Dude is fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm watching it for Sharlto Copley cause he was nominated for D-9.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2010)

Shit was shit.

Except Tom Cruise he's awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

They let "Fucking" go on air? Or was I hearing things....


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I heard Mark Wahlberg say shit too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

The twlight dude said fucking so much that three of em got through the bleeps, hahahaha.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 6, 2010)

Rain let it rain.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

lol Rain. 

Why so serious? lolololol


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 7, 2010)

Joker recast, Nolan? 

And I just watched some clips on yt, Paris Hilton checkin that Korean badass out.


----------



## Tay (Jun 7, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Rain!

I wasn't expecting him to win, but I'm glad he did.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 7, 2010)

Even Ansari wasn't enough to make me turn on that shit channel.


----------



## Okeaninai (Jun 7, 2010)

what the hell is up with that promo? 

this guy kinda bugs me but, he seams perfect for these awards. It's been years since i last watched (or even wanted to watch) these awards. Kinda forgot about them. 

Missed them this year as I don't have cable anymore so... i'll have to go look for highlights - I'm sure there are some. 

Awesome that Rain won, and awesome that Tom Felton won (although I haven't seen Half Blood Prince, or Ninja Assassin yet).


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 7, 2010)

Yet once again Twilight crap had to win almost everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I won't even bother looking up the results. Bunch of shitty movies voted on by shitty teens.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 7, 2010)

I was mad Twilight won like everything, then I remembered MTV is voted by viewers, then I remembered who watches MTV, then I remembered who watches Twilight, and I felt better.


----------



## Okeaninai (Jun 7, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> I was mad Twilight won like everything, then I remembered MTV is voted by viewers, then I remembered who watches MTV, then I remembered who watches Twilight, and I felt better.



Perspective, so helpful aye? 

ps. Love your signature (loved Rome, and nice motivational)


----------



## Ziko (Jun 7, 2010)

The Twilight movie awards is always both fun and sad to watch. This year, it was more sad than fun though -.-


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2010)

All I saw was Zack Effron with a mustache


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 7, 2010)

This is the first one I watched in a few years, and I see it still has yet to stop sucking. Not only have they gotten rid of all the actual good categories like "Best Action Sequence" and "Best Fight", but shit that doesn't deserve to win keeps on winning. I mean seriously, New Moon for best movie?

God I fucking hate people 

I miss what this ceremony used to be, like 2002 and 2003. Such halcyon days those were


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, the winners are decided through fan voting. So, a lot of them of course didn't deserve those awards.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 7, 2010)

2010 MTV Movie Awards premiere watched by 16.4 million total viewers up 2% VS. 2009


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

> I miss what this ceremony used to be, like 2002 and 2003. Such halcyon days those were



I remember the Matrix spoofs, fuck that was hilarious.


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2010)

I only care that Rain won

and Ken Jeong

The rest of the fucking awards sucked ass cake because of Twilight


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I remember the Matrix spoofs, fuck that was hilarious.



That was seriously the best year ever. Beginning spoof was hilarious, all the awesome categories were still around and actually gave every nominee a decently long montage, and Justin and Sean were awesome hosts. Oh, and Golum's acceptance speech for his award had me rolling.


----------

